# Skill test



## zennode (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a good basic carpentry skills test that they would be willing to share for new hires?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Supply the 2x4's and the nails and ask them to build a pair of saw horses.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Robie said:


> Supply the 2x4's and the nails and ask them to build a pair of saw horses.


If they get in their truck and come back with these, I will hire them on the spot:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Robie said:


> Supply the 2x4's and the nails and ask them to build a pair of saw horses.


good test of skill, just not sure how relevant it is now days.

can't recall the last time i saw all wood horses on a job.

pretty much all i see now days is trojan or some variant.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

griz said:


> *good test of skill*, just not sure how relevant it is now days.
> 
> can't recall the last time i saw all wood horses on a job.
> 
> pretty much all i see now days is trojan or some variant.


:laughing:Just answering his question...about a *skill's test*.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

I think you should first better define the job tasks. 

Knowing which side of a line to cut on for a task. How to mark a cut for tight or loose. How to cull and sort new lumber. Figuring a square without a "square". How to safely operate the equipment. How to set an extension ladder.

Another thought, ride with them in a vehicle for a couple hours for observation of their driving, way they treat and maintain the vehicle, etc. For labor laws pay them for the time spent doing so, if not already on the clock.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

How about have them sharpen a carpenters pencil! It usually looks like a beaver chewed the end of there pencil.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

How to safely use a box cutter. How to set saw depth for various material types, and how to reduce tearout. How to measure from an origin point over several cuts and hold a factory edge. How to set drill speed and clutch for different tasks. How to cope and back miter.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Think about what you do a lot of... if it's doors all the time, have 'em hang a door. Stairs? Cut a stringer. Just set your quality expectations in advance. Observe some of the process if you want, but realize that some people aren't at their best when someone is gawking.

Or is this a pre-screen paper test? See here: http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/forums/business.pl?read=784368


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

look at his tools. well kept?

give him a chunk of 4x and watch how he drives nails....

give him some 2x and call out some block measurements....

watch how he uses saw, check blocks for accuracy dimension & sq.

i also like the sharpen the pencil....

also have him roll up a long cord....


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

griz said:


> look at his tools. well kept?
> 
> give him a chunk of 4x and watch how he drives nails....
> 
> ...


When I was 17 I worked for an asbestos abatement company. The boss had a VERY particular way he wanted the cords wrapped up. He told me to practice till he deemed it satisfactory. Took about 15 mins to get it just right. 

Also had to draw a straight origin line on the ground (polished concrete) then draw a 90 degree perpendicular line off the origin line without the use of a square or tape measure.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I think an attitude test is more important than a skills test.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

It depends on if they have a current job or not. Have him/her come out and try a day in the field first. The hardest skill for them NOT to do is be late, then be on the cell phone all day, then, did they bring water/lunch, opps I forgot did they have tools or a car/truck?? All things to consider in the world we all live in today!

Once that is complete, go from there! My dad always hired skilled carpenters by the way they could, or could not do stair lay-outs. Said if they can do it, they can do most things needed!


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

For me skills do not matter as much their willingness to work and improve because as long as you have a solid hard working individual you can start them off with a basic wage and slowly increase it as they get better which is like positive reinforcement and helps motivates them. 
Some things I look for:
-do they even show up on time with their tools
-do they run away from hard tasks such as shoveling, carrying heavy loads
-are they honest
-can you trust them with your tools
-are they heavy drinkers or into drugs

Skills tests are not needed if you just put them to work and see how they perform at those specific tasks.
I have only seen big companies use skills tests for recruiting trades students 
I have a certain criteria I use for my employees and if they do not meet those requirements I do not hire them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I think an attitude test is more important than a skills test.


you'll never get a skills test or a try out if you don't pass the attitude test first....:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

These threads get started about once a year. Here has been my standard reply the last few years:

You guys and your tests...

Here is mine:

When was the last time you got high?
Are you high now?
How many beer cans are in your truck?
What year will you get your license back?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> These threads get started about once a year. Here has been my standard reply the last few years:
> 
> You guys and your tests...
> 
> ...


I never gave a skills test. A few minutes of BSing told me what I needed.

Who have you worked for what projects you worked on?

What do you think your skill level is?

Are you on probation or work furlough?

Do you have any pending court dates?

Standard drill was to work until first break and we'll talk.

Some never made it to first break.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I will always try to ask a question that any professional would know and anyone else would not. For example if I need to hire a guy to work on my projects they need to know a lot about window and siding. 

I will ask them to tell me how they get the water that goes in the j-channel around a window back out. Someone can't fake there way through the answer but if you install siding its easy.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

ASidhu said:


> For me skills do not matter as much their willingness to work and improve because as long as you have a solid hard working individual you can start them off with a basic wage and slowly increase it as they get better which is like positive reinforcement and helps motivates them.
> Some things I look for:
> -do they even show up on time with their tools
> -do they run away from hard tasks such as shoveling, carrying heavy loads
> ...




Agreed.

Hire for character, train for skill.

New skills can be taught. It's A little harder to parent. If they don't have good character- ethics, punctuality, honesty etc., you'll pull your hair out till you fire them or they quit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

New guy: I'm the best at that!
Actuality: I'm an idiot, that thinks everything is simple, but I constantly screw everything up.


Never fails.


----------

